# Ferry Surcharge



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Arrived home to Northern Ireland from Spain on Thurs 3rd Nov having travelled Bilbao Portsmouth Stranraer Belfast.Driving up the M6 we decided we could make the 11 30 pm Ferry to Belfast on Wed 2nd my wife rang A Ferries who we booked with, willing to pay the extra £25 extra for the Wed night ferry instead of the Thurs 5 30 pm as stated on the ticket.We were told that would be £85extra what about the £25 we said, ah thats our charge £60 for Stena Line.We stayed over, came home 5 30pm next day very angry.
Presto


----------

